# Slow youTube video playback



## EddieZr10 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got an older Mac G4 Quicksilver 2002 that plays back videos in youtube and other online video sights very slowly and/ or choppy. I've got a DSL connection and a video card with 32mb ram. Quicktimes seem to play fine. Any ideas?


----------



## DJ TBA (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you tried connecting another computer to the same network to check that is isn't a laggy DSL connection rather than a problem with your Mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is that the Mac is too slow to play online video anymore. My 1.4Ghz G4 can bearly play youtube videos anymore. If I have it open, my CPU is at 100%. One thing that can help just a little is to have the RAM maxed out, but online videos are mostly a CPU thing, the faster the CPU, the better the play back. The video card really doesn't help much at all.


----------



## EddieZr10 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for responses. My g4 is an 800 Mhz, 1.5 gb ram, 64mb GeForce4 MX vid card, DSL connect. I was considering the Newer Technology MaxPower 1.8 GHz single processor upgrade card. It's got 1MB L2 1:1 on-chip cache, which is about 4x faster than mine, and costs $350. A new Mac Mini 2.26 duo is $600 + software + adapter for scsi to USB for scanner = $1200+. Just For watching Hulu.com the Mini is pretty steep. If the 1.8GHz upgrade improves Flash video, I'll be satisfied. Anyone know?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What software do you have to buy? It all should run on the Mini just fine if it is running on your G4. Also, I would buy a new scanner (mine was less then $100) unless it is some super pro level scanner. Being SCSI, it may not even run in 10.6, unless the drivers have been updated though.

The main problem with upgrading the G4 is that anymore it really isn't worth it. Even though you are doubling the CPU speed, the bus is still not changing, and if you can't get data to the CPU, then it really isn't that big a help.


----------



## EddieZr10 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aw Jeez, I thought I was gonna get off cheap... I thought the Intel Minis required upgraded software? No?. I did just load the trial version of Quark Xpress 8 onto my PowerPC G4 with 10.4.11. It works just fine, so does that mean Intel vs. Motorola irrelevant when it comes to software? I know 10.6 is Intel specific. So the $600 Mini with 2gb ram is all the machine I need? A decent scanner is $100+. $700+ may not be much compared to what a pc used to cost but money is very tight right now. The online tech guy at OWC claims the $210 1.6 GHz processor upgrade will handle Flash video just fine.
It's returnable, he said, so what's the risk. I'm talking myself into it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I upgraded my Mac from 466Mhz to 1.467Ghz. And at the time, I thought, wow, this is so much faster. Well, it was. Then I got a used 1Ghz iBook a few years later. It seemed to run about the same as my tower. That is because the RAM speed was faster, and the system as a whole was made for the faster CPU. OWC is right, that CPU will, and should, be able to play youtube right now, but in a years time, it won't cut it anymore. I really think you'll spend less in the long run by putting that $210 toward a Mini. I speak from experience as one who upgraded, then had to buy a new Mac anyway later on. You can also check out refurb Macs in the online Apple store, same warranty as a new Mac, just maybe a littler older, and cost less. You'll have to check often as the refurbs overturn quickly.


----------



## EddieZr10 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. The voice of reason trumps my miserly scheming. I will wait till I have the $$ for the mini, in the Fall, and maybe get the 2.53 GHz with 4 mb ram. It has the power and the elegance of a mountain goat. I think this decision process has been very instructive for me, revealing that my cheapskate ways are not always serving me well. See you all in *Intel* land, just in time for the arrival of the Intel 2 or whatever, of course....
Thanks again for the replies,
Ed


----------

